# might be falling for someone else



## LoveKitten (Mar 18, 2009)

Im 20 years old and happily married with a beautiful son and my husband treats him as if he is his own. He has done so much for me and my son and helps me through everything and we have been through so much already and are still very strong. But i have a small problem. His friends came over and his best friend brought his brother and his best friends brother and i talk alot but he says things like he wants to be with me and things like that. Im not sure how to react to that im not sure if its all just words or if he really means it even so im not sure how to deal with it i dont want to hurt my husband. I really need some advice on this.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Tell your husband's best friend's brother that you are married and he has already stepped over the line. If he can't stop making comments then you need to set the boundary of not talking to him anymore.


----------



## LoveKitten (Mar 18, 2009)

true but i cant keep hiding it from my husband and im not sure i should tell him or not


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

If this man will not discontinue his advances you need to tell your husband and maybe he can make him understand. You are not betraying your husband in protecting your marriage and love of him. Get this guy out of your life.


----------



## Blue (Mar 17, 2009)

Remember your vows and remember the grass isn't greener on the other side of the fence.

Sure it's nice to have someone flirt with you, it's an ego feed- BUT you are married and have a supportive and loving husband. DO NOT let yourself fall for another man..Focus that energy into your spouse.


----------



## LoveKitten (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont wanna say anything and ruin a possible friendship between my husband and his best friends brother cause it will cause all kinds of drama i dont want


----------



## picabu (Mar 11, 2009)

i recommend telling your husband...is he really your husband's friend if he is making advances on his wife.

possibly your husband is testing you using this guy...think about that..i smell "SET UP". What if this guy tells your husband you made advances on him & you haven't mentioned it to your husband...he may beleive him over you. stay true to your husband...don't blow what sounds to be a potentially good relationship.

greener grass on the other side is usually ASTROTURF!!!!!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

LoveKitten said:


> i dont wanna say anything and ruin a possible friendship between my husband and his best friends brother cause it will cause all kinds of drama i dont want


You're more concerned about your husband's friendship with his best friend's brother than you are with your marriage? Just imagine the drama that would ensue if you and this guy continue on the path you are now. Trust me, that is NOT drama you want to have. Do the right thing and distance yourself from this guy.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

it will only get worse, you are only 20 years old. It will continue...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

LoveKitten said:


> i dont wanna say anything and ruin a possible friendship between my husband and his best friends brother cause it will cause all kinds of drama i dont want


Your marriage should be of a waaayyy higher priority than his friendship. End all communication with this shmuck and tell your husband. It’s his friends brother not the friend. They will likely recover fine. You are walking a dangerous tight rope here. Get off of it.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh hun run dont mess with that at ALL it will only go sour.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Tell the guy that you are flattered by him, but that he has to stop. Tell him that if he doesn't stop that you are going to have to tell your husband what is going on.

~Moog


----------



## mannalea00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tell your husband what is going on and also talk to the brother's friend and remind him that you are married. Marriage is very hard but you have to work at it to make it work (I'm learning that first hand as we speak). Do you really care about making your marriage work? If so I would mention something to the guy like I said before (after yourhusband) and if he keeps on making passes at you I would tell you husband that you no longer want him in the house.


----------

